# Game & Apps



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey,
I recently made a fee game available for download here
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/space-station-7/id898351196?ls=1&mt=8
Space Station 7
It's a simple space shooter. Please rate it. An android version will be out soon.


In honor of the new game I've made the Fertilizer App free for the week. Grab it while you can
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mistergreens-fertilizer-calculator/id500247969?ls=1&mt=8
Mistergreen's Fertilizer Calculator
enjoy.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

iTunes? What's iTunes?

v3


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

OVT said:


> iTunes? What's iTunes?
> 
> v3


Only the awesomest app in the world except when running on Windows.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi, MG. Long time no see! I can't see the full URLs for some reason, and when I click them in Safari, it doesn't send me to the iTunes page. Hmm.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey, it has been a while!
hmm, the link works for me. I'll see what's up.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I just checked my stats and there have been 50 downloads on the fertilizer app since it was free. I'll have to make a free version for android soon and would have ads though. Would you guys mind the ads? I'll also have to remove some feature and focus only on the calculator due to time/availability.

I'll keep the iOS version add free but will probably reduce the fee to $.99.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anybody want to be an android beta tester for my game?

PM me your gmail email & the device you're using. I'll add you to a beta tester google group. A google play link will be provided for you to download the app.

thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ok, the game is up for android. Have fun.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=air.com.A2noodles.spacestation7


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm working on an app where you can breed virtual insects and get surprised by the offspring. It uses genetic algorithm much like real genetics. I might make a fish version if it's pretty and you can sell your creations with virtual money.

Anyways, do you think it's more interesting to have the same critters (same phenotype) at first and have mutations in the offspring to pop up or would it be better to have a variety of critters (different phenotype) at first ? 

I would think it's more interesting to be surprised through selective breeding.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

You should make a game with selective breeding of freshwater shrimp... i'd be all over that


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

shinycard255 said:


> You should make a game with selective breeding of freshwater shrimp... i'd be all over that


heh, that's doable. Shrimps are bugs basically.
Here's a sample of a randomly generated bug.










I'm thinking of expanding the game to feeding them and keeping them healthy too. They'd have a birth to death cycle. They do animate to walk like an insect. It does get creepy for non insect lovers.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool actually. Let me know when it's out for iOS or Android as I have both platforms


----------

